# Losing signal lock with PVR 501



## penner42 (May 25, 2002)

I'm having some trouble with my PVR 501... On some transponders (110W 13, 119W 19) the signal strength is high, but for some reason it just loses the lock sometimes. Channels on those transponders are often very pixelated, and the sound goes out a lot. I've checked all the cabling and the dish, and even tried a second dish, in several different locations. Could this be a receiver problem, or is something else going on?

Thanks.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds like a cable problem or a switch problem. Since you checked your cable, and I assume your LNBFs (since those are attached to the dish), I'd suggest checking your switch, and also making sure your grounding is done properly.


----------



## penner42 (May 25, 2002)

I tried a dual LNBF wish two different SW-21s, and am now using a twin LNBF with the built-in switch. Both have the same result. The grounding is fine, I think, and i've tried lots of different cables. 

I'm getting signal strengths up around 80, but it just loses the lock sometimes. Signal stays that high, though.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds like a problem with your receiver. Call DISH

Mark


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

That just happened to me. It did that for a week. Acted like it was rainy all week, but it was clear as a bell. All my recordings were screwed up and then would not lock on anymore. Had to RMA it. (BTW) it was only 3 months old. Hooked up the refurb and it was fine. They had me check everything.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm having the same problem with a refurb 501.
Switch and cables check out ok. I went to the 
Dish 500 Set up screen to check signal strentgh
and watched as the graph blinked green (locked)
then red (unlocked). 
Rebooting the receiver seems to help but if it keeps up
I'm gonna RMA the unit. BTW, I am on my third 501 
in less than one year!


----------

